# Junction One, CCO, Northern Ireland



## lindas1983 (Mar 31, 2008)

Haven't been up yet to spot anything as only found out about it a few days back, but thought it was about time someone started a thread on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  So come on local girls and boys dish your hauls from here.


----------



## newtomakeup (Apr 5, 2009)

hey linda,

I just went to CCS in Juntion one yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Its my first trip there after i found out about it in this forum. But i didn't get MAC because they didn't have anything which i wanted. I was looking for paintpots, concealer & MSF. They did have some paint pots but stupid colours like green, brown, etc. They did have 4 blushes.. One of them was xrocks. Some eyeshadows as well. The one thing which i like was the price of course.. 7.50 for some of the lipgloss, paint pots, fluidlines, etc. They also had only limited colours in foundations. 

They also had clinique, prescriptives, bobby brown, origins & elizabeth arden. Those are the brands i remember anyway. Its ok not bad at all. But i liked the All Wellans Good shop better than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## locoboutcoco (Oct 24, 2009)

theres a cco in ireland???!!! is there just one in north or is there a few?? what are prices like?! didint even know they had them outside of the states!!


----------



## newtomakeup (Dec 7, 2009)

ok ladies.. I have to share this with you all lovely makup freaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to CCO last weekend and I was completely shocked to see lots of limited edition in MAC.

Let me list out the stuffs which I recognised,

Eyeshadow - cranberry, soft brown, espresso, sci-fi collection 2 eyeshadows (can't remember the name, just remember the orange package), matt eye shadows.

Blush - X-rocks, hello kitty beauty powder, edna dame beauty powder

Paintpot - they had nearly 6-7 paintpots and I bought girl friendly

Pigments - mutiny, milk, cocomotion, vintage gold, circa plum, some reflects colours

Palette - they had the 3 eye shadow palette of last year collection (i think), you know the red coloured outside with a huge red stone in front.

the best of all................. they had spice chocolate quad... heeee

They did have some mineral eyeshadows, lipstick and lipgloss as well but I wasn't interested in it


----------



## newtomakeup (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *locoboutcoco* 

 
_theres a cco in ireland???!!! is there just one in north or is there a few?? what are prices like?! didint even know they had them outside of the states!!_

 
loco.. the prices are about 7.50 pounds + vat (all small stuffs)

the large stuffs are about 10 pounds which leaves the palette and stuffs for about 20 pounds


----------



## ellenh199 (Mar 13, 2012)

does anyone know what they have in stock at the moment? would they sell MAC brushes? i didnt know NI had a cco until tonight, so exciting!


----------

